# the purps



## slick (Nov 25, 2008)

does anybody know where i can get the purps or the black and has anybody smoked this is it good? thanks


----------



## gmo (Nov 25, 2008)

I am currently growing "purps" from bcseedking.com.  They are a reliable seed bank that several members here have ordered from.


----------



## jayc283 (Nov 25, 2008)

ya if you can find a good purp it can change your life. There is nothing better than a beautiful green crystally bud with bits of purp in it the smell and taste is of fruity pebbles and the high is intense


----------



## massproducer (Nov 26, 2008)

You mean some purps like this??? LoL

This is some mendo purps that I harvest a few harvests ago, I still run it and have both a sativa and an indica dom pheno, Mendo purps is truly the best strain i have ever smelled or tasted...ever, and I have grown and smoked a lot of different buds but wow the complexity you find in each puff is very unique...  

My sativa pheno which is what these are have a nice tasty skunky undertone, underneath the grape/blueberry incense flavor, I would actually say that it is the skunk that gives it the incense flavor, it is a very thick flavor... while the indica dom is straight candy grape/blueberry jam/candy, it is amazing

The high is not devestaing like say OG or Sour d, but it is more complex, more like a cerebral sativa, rather then the racey types, it is very up and very happy weed, i love it for daytime smoke to get me going when i'm fighting fatigue


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2008)

i still like the grandaddy purp cut from the cali med banks.... some fire stuff!


----------



## jayc283 (Nov 27, 2008)

yaaa thats the purp i talking about look at the crystals and just enough purp with an awesome aroma


----------



## czz (Feb 20, 2009)

i just got the purps from bcseedking too.. they just sprouted into soil from seed.. hows yours doin.


----------



## valleyboy (Mar 13, 2009)

hate to bring up an old thread but harborside medical center just for a shipment of pupr clones, as well as nyc deisel, and some luna strain...any northern cali growers might want to check them out $13.05 after tax


----------



## 420benny (Mar 14, 2009)

Is that per clone?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 23, 2009)

most reputeable medcenters in N.Cal either stock purple clones and/or seeds, or come across them on a consistent basis. I like the ones around Santa Rosa area. Purple urkle, The Purps, Mendo Purps, Mendo Madness, Mendo Bendo, Blackberry, Purple Kush, and Purple Wizard are just a few of the strains that I've come across. I've seen them from $8.00 - $16.00 each.


----------



## bshack79 (May 11, 2009)

yep. I have some Grandaddy Purp comming straight from Cali in the mail this week. cant' wait. tried purple urkle last year but NEVER had the Grandaddy.. Hello everyone by the way... Im new here.. Bshack from LA.   Louisiana that is. Does anybody know why Grandaddy Purp is a clone only strain? Why didn't anyone every make some seeds of this Godly Creature?..


----------

